# USC Screenwriting Program



## BillyCostigan (Feb 8, 2010)

I applied for USC's Writing for Screen & Television program a few months ago, but I'm still waiting to hear back. Did anyone else apply?

Also, has anyone applied in the past, and if so, when did you hear back?


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yep, I applied.  According to last year's posts (which I was apart of) people heard back the first week of March regarding Screenwriting.  Some people are saying it will be earlier this year but don't count on it.


----------



## BillyCostigan (Feb 8, 2010)

Gotcha. Yea, the anticipation is killing me. I checked my USC online account, and it still shows that they haven't acknowledged receipt of the writing samples we were required to send in. Is that what yours says, too?


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 8, 2010)

No, mine says it is complete and that my app is forwarded to Admissions Committee for a decision.  I would call them tomorrow and ask about that.  That's strange. ?


----------



## BillyCostigan (Feb 8, 2010)

Mine says something similar to that on my actual application--"We have received and are currently reviewing your application. We recommend you check here occasionally for an update on the status of your application."

But on my Document Management System, it still says this:

Required
Documents and information you need to submit
  Autobiographical Character Sketch 
  Creative Challenge A 
  Creative Challenge B 
  Emotional Moment Essay 
  Letters of Recommendation 
  Portfolio List 
  Writing Samples 



Even though I sent those before the December 1st deadline.


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 9, 2010)

What does everyone else's say?


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey, Everyone!

I'm finishing up USC's writing MFA this semester, and while my acceptance timeline may not be helpful (didn't hear a word from them until mid-April when our decisions were mailed out, if anyone cares), I can tell you that the readers are still diving into their stacks of apps.  

So the silence will continue...you've still got some time to go before decisions are made!


----------



## BillyCostigan (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks, Jayimess.

This message board seems to be geared more towards Grad school. The Graduate forum is pretty active, but the UG boards don't seem to see much activity.

Does anyone know of any other boards where I could converse with prospective UG applicants?


----------



## mcescalante (Feb 10, 2010)

to be honest, I've seen the UG board be pretty active - it's just that I don't think a lot of prospective film students looking at the UG level are serious enough to realize that there are forums out there.

I've not found a good board for UG that discusses solely film, so this is probably the place to be. If the topic is right (such as the UCLA thread), you'll get replies


----------

